# SteuerID



## pommesfrites14 (Jun 26, 2021)

Hey I hope it's okay I write here again: I'll be doing my first Anmeldung in a week or so, and thought I was going to be able to start working right after that. I had read that 1) you don't technically need the SteuerID to start working and 2) that you can go to Finanzamt a few days after your Anmeldung to ask for it (to not have to wait until it gets delivered). Now, it turns out all the job offers I have are asking for the SteuerID before I start working, and then the lady in the Finanzamt told me that option 2) is not an option anymore and that now you just have to wait for the number to get delivered, which I've read can take up to 4 weeks, and even more in some cases. I really need to start working, and I'm starting to feel really hopeless and like this country's just putting up obstacle after obstacle.. But to the point: is there a loophole here?


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

pommesfrites14 said:


> I really need to start working, and I'm starting to feel really hopeless and like this country's just putting up obstacle after obstacle.. But to the point: is there a loophole here?


Although there are some bureaucratic hurdles that foreigners need to overcome in order to live here, they are not secrets. You were told 5 months ago that you needed a legal sublet in order to register, but chose to ignore the advice and rent a place where you couldn't register. If you had planned better, you could have saved yourself lots of time and stress.

Hopefully, the next person who reads your posts can learn from your mistakes.

You need your Anmeldebescheinigung in order to get the ball the rolling. Theoretically, an employer can hire you without a tax number if you give them your passport and Meldebescheinigung (although I'm not sure about a minijob).


----------

